# Hiya



## nicola.tinkerbell (May 17, 2009)

Hello,

Just wanted to say hi and that im collecting my TT on Friday I cant wait.....so excited x


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

welcome to TTF


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum,tell us about your TT :roll:

Col


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Hiya and Welcome to the forum.

I'm picking my QS up tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## nicola.tinkerbell (May 17, 2009)

thanks for the welcome notes.

Picking my TT up on friday....think this week is going to drag!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

nicola.tinkerbell said:


> thanks for the welcome notes.
> 
> Picking my TT up on friday....think this week is going to drag!


MK1 or MK2, and which model?


----------



## nicola.tinkerbell (May 17, 2009)

its an AUDI 07 TT FSI T COUPE


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

nicola.tinkerbell said:


> its an AUDI 07 TT FSI T COUPE


Very nice


----------



## nicola.tinkerbell (May 17, 2009)

yeah i'm please with it. its got loads of extras so im happy.

got it in the condor grey.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Nicola


----------



## nicola.tinkerbell (May 17, 2009)

Thankyou! I'm learning lots about the TT x


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

There is so much to learn


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

